# WANT MORE POWER FOR MY STOCK STEREO



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Is there any way to upgrade the amp for the Bose system in my '02 ? After driving that '07 A6 loaner ....it seems that stereo was louder now that I'm back in my '02 AR. Any upgrades whilst still keeping the stock in dash system ?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I hate my symphony II 
crap lows almost no highs


----------



## kritiostodd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: WANT MORE POWER FOR MY STOCK STEREO (tdiboy4)*

Here are a couple of informational threads from the Car Audio forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2898197
and
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3565705
The first one has basic car audio information, and the second gives more details on how to do certain upgrades. A lot of it is Mk4-specific, but the general principles are the same for the most part. 
I don't know the details on the stock speaker specs (ohm rating, max wattage RMS, etc.) but the general approach is to connect a line-out converter to your stock speaker output, then wire up an amp. You could also replace the stock speakers at the same time, if that something you want to do.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: WANT MORE POWER FOR MY STOCK STEREO (tdiboy4)*

you can't increase the power of the factory bose system without changing out some significant components. you'd have to go aftermarket as well.
an aftermarket head unit will do WONDERS to make it sound louder & cleaner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if you want to keep the stock stereo, you could get an aftermarket mids & highs amp and run them to your factory speakers, but you'd risk blowing your factory speakers. Option 3 would be to upgrade all your component speakers in the car, go aftermarket amp, etc... but that will cost mega $$ to do that for a very small gain in sound quality over the bose.
i hate to say it, but just sticking with the bose would be the most cost-effective thing to do. it really is a great sound system stock, if you want more you're either being greedy with your sound or are should be a huge car audio guy















good luck!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: WANT MORE POWER FOR MY STOCK STEREO (tdiboy4)*

Our head units have hidden adjustments that can be made. I need to search for the info. I think it is on my work computer. Well it's Friday night, this may have to wait til Monday. I'll search.


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

I know my 2000 Golf had an "internal" amp adjustment that the owners manual showed how to to do this , but dosen't give any info in the AR manual (if possible ) .


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I tryed that, hold down #5 preset (when stereo off) and press power 
did not work on my symphony II


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: WANT MORE POWER FOR MY STOCK STEREO (tdiboy4)*

Try these > http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec53b.shtml <


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

none of that stuff works for me 
I dont have that radio 
01 had sym I 
02 and up had sym II

any one have the wiring drawing for the bose harness?
I need more power


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Interesting reading , when I really want to listen @ high vol . I'm usually @ the 22-23 db mark (but not for too long of period of time ) Most stuff I listen to are on recorded discs which I mix , so I usually increase the output @ the mixer when recording , this usually helps as I can comfortably listen @ about 20db . I'm not going deaf .......but I am a huge music fan & I love driving my AR W/ the music turned up .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_I'm not going deaf .......but I am a huge music fan & I love driving my AR W/ the music turned up . 

so am i (i even used to compete on the IASCA circuit), but honestly my stock mids/highs are just fine for me..... 
granted i'm running an aftermarket head unit (probably putting out more & cleaner power than the OEM unit), AND rocking subwoofers, but the stock mids & highs work just fine for my needs.
did anyone try the instructions posted? has anyone here actually gotten that to work? reading stuff on FAQs from other sites - you always need to be wary.


----------

